# 86 golf



## stretcharms337 (Aug 6, 2008)

*85 golf*

Sorry 1985 not 86 i clicked the wrong number:laugh:

The car will be done very soon and i will have good pictures











*Update #1*
Shout out to my homie Lorenzo (iceboxx5) for the install:thumbup: photo shoot time soon










*update #2*
Little bit better picture should be cambering and rolling fenders to go lower and tuck










*update #3*

Did some the fenders and cambered the rears:thumbup: i like it:beer:










*Update #4*

Finally got good pictures so here she is:thumbup:


----------



## BZin20AE (Mar 27, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## stretcharms337 (Aug 6, 2008)

nobody really wants to see this done??? going to have a almost done photo tomorrow:thumbup:


----------



## stretcharms337 (Aug 6, 2008)

crappy cell phone picture but i will have good ones soon:thumbup:


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

stretcharms337 said:


> crappy cell phone picture but *i will have good ones soon*:thumbup:


:beer::beer: - watching, looks clean


----------



## BZin20AE (Mar 27, 2009)

So far so good! :thumbup:
Is your front tire flat or are the shadows playing games?


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

looking good.


----------



## stretcharms337 (Aug 6, 2008)

BZin20AE said:


> So far so good! :thumbup:
> Is your front tire flat or are the shadows playing games?


haha somewhat it was just low but i filled her up


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

stretcharms337 said:


> haha somewhat it was just low but i filled her up



opcorn: looks good.. more pics


----------



## BZin20AE (Mar 27, 2009)

stretcharms337 said:


> haha somewhat it was just low but i filled her up


Gotcha! :thumbup:
Can't wait to see the finished product :beer:


----------



## DOHC91GLI (Mar 21, 2004)

Looking fresh. Respray? Those ra's need to be silver again.


----------



## stretcharms337 (Aug 6, 2008)

DOHC91GLI said:


> Looking fresh. Respray? Those ra's need to be silver again.


yeah and i know the sliver paint before was flakein so i just decieded to try somethin different


----------



## iceboxx5 (Nov 3, 2009)

It was a easy install, cant wait to do another ride off yours in the future.


----------



## DOHC91GLI (Mar 21, 2004)

lets seesome pics of the install, Comp. tank ect. ect...


----------



## stretcharms337 (Aug 6, 2008)

DOHC91GLI said:


> lets seesome pics of the install, Comp. tank ect. ect...


i will once i can get my hands on some type of a camera to put pictures up of the setup


----------



## johnnypanic (Jan 6, 2006)

damn son, if we gotta wait til h2o for me to get pictures of this thing for you to have some decent ones I'm gonna be pissed! haha... let's get some good pics!


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

See you at h2o. My rs's are at the powder shop as I type


----------



## stretcharms337 (Aug 6, 2008)

haha hopefully it'll make it there below and bag a fried a compressor what are the chances:banghead:


----------



## stretcharms337 (Aug 6, 2008)

rabriolet said:


> See you at h2o. My rs's are at the powder shop as I type


thats sick sorry i didn't make it up last night from what i said above is the resoning of not going


----------



## stretcharms337 (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## stretcharms337 (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

lorenzo did the install? i planned on making him do mine but plans changed... looks good!


----------



## stretcharms337 (Aug 6, 2008)

yeah man super good dude and really good at his work. durn that sucks.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

yeah i met him a couple years past when he was doing my friend's passat. he gave me a rang when he got word that i was bagging my car but plans fell through. 

he still driving the icebox?


----------



## stretcharms337 (Aug 6, 2008)

haha nah man he parted it out. Now he has a jetta wagon and a cabrio. He was planning on baging the jetta wagon but now he is pretty sure he is moveing so he can't now. 

Did you end up bagging what you got?


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

yeah. it's a mk3, still a lot of things to get done but im getting there and very happy with it.


----------



## stretcharms337 (Aug 6, 2008)

nap83 said:


> yeah. it's a mk3, still a lot of things to get done but im getting there and very happy with it.


 That's what's good. Best of luck to you gettin there:beer:


----------

